

15 Things You Cannot Do With a Chromebook Pixel - cyriacthomas
http://byjohnbrandon.com/15-things-you-cannot-do-with-a-chromebook-pixel/

======
jaset
Um, it can run linux, therefore it can run WINE and therefore it can run some
Windows software though?

Edit: and can probably run VMware / vbox too, which opens up even more
possibilities?

------
joshguthrie
TL;DR: Fifteen issues ranging from "Won't go to the moon or read floppy disks"
to "Doesn't support my USB devices".

